# Removing Rust From Live Shells



## johnbday (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a summer place where I stored a couple of cases of 12 gauge ammunition where there was a water problem - there are now visible rust/corrosion spots on one or two places on the rim of most shells' brass. Remembering these are loaded shells, is there a safe and fast way or removing or smoothing the rust spots before I shoot?


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

I've shot some pretty nasty loads through my guns from time to time over the years without any problems. A little 0000 or 000 steel wool would probably get the bulk of it off. Plus I'd clean my gun extra carefully afterwards. Rust seems to begat rust.


----------

